
6 HR Leaders Share Their Visions and Fears about HR Tech and Digital World - LenaTech
https://medium.com/@EBereziuk/6-hr-leaders-share-their-visions-and-fears-about-hr-tech-and-digital-world-4481a66cac1f#.hdtia9j1n
======
levbrie
There doesn't seem to be any insight in this article.

